

Ask HN: How can I raise again? - _navaneethan

I have just few years experience in Python.Unfortunately, I got placed in MNC before few months. Previously I was working in start-ups.So, I learned a bit quite nicely there around two years.Now, I don&#x27;t seem learning anything and neither working any competitive projects now.Even I am trying to push myself up in spare time.It strikes me hard.
These time management failures demotivates me highly. I am  feeling down.I switched couple of companies in the recent 5 months but still not settled with anything.<p>From my position what I should follow to pick up my enthusiastic journey of learning and working in nice technologies&#x2F;tasks?<p>How can I motivate myself without expecting any external help whenever i am down again?<p>Please help me with some suggestions
======
anigbrowl
Work on improving your English. Right now, it's a little weak. Better language
skill will be useful in every job for the rest of your life, open up many more
choices, and help you to learn faster because so many resources in the IT
industry are originally written in English. Also, improving your human
language ability will strengthen your brain in general, and make the computer
language skills evolve naturally - the technology will take care of itself.

Start reading the Economist. It is published once a week (not too often) and
it is the best-written periodical in the English language. Also, read English
language fiction to get a better understanding of speech patterns. You have a
good basic ability, developing it will give you a valuable professional skill.

~~~
_navaneethan
I will start improving my communication skills for sure. Thanks for your
comment friend.

~~~
anigbrowl
Good luck!

